# no valley for my Hoyt Nitrum30.



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

Should have went with the #1 cam at 25.5" DL so you get full rotation of the cam and then tweak the cable and string to increase DL just a bit. With the #2 cam at 26" you're at the VERY beginning of its rotation.

Then again I could be wrong and the cams aren't sync'ed...


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Has it been tuned? Is the stop in the correct location? More than likely your bottom stop is well ahead of the top or the stop is in the wrong hole.


----------



## WT-assasin (Nov 27, 2012)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Has it been tuned? Is the stop in the correct location? More than likely your bottom stop is well ahead of the top or the stop is in the wrong hole.


YES the cams are in time and its been tuned and the stop is in the right place...and when i say its right on the edge...i mean RIGHT on the edge lol....it was very noticeable when i switched from the Faktor... i am thinking its because of the 26" mods being the most inefficient DL on the #2 cam...i just still thought there should be some valley. Thanks for the replies


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Mr. RoC said:


> Should have went with the #1 cam at 25.5" DL so you get full rotation of the cam and then tweak the cable and string to increase DL just a bit. With the #2 cam at 26" you're at the VERY beginning of its rotation.
> 
> Then again I could be wrong and the cams aren't sync'ed...


Makes a lot of sense, but you didn't have that problem with your Faktor.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

deer310sg said:


> Makes a lot of sense, but you didn't have that problem with your Faktor.


OP stated that Faktor DL was 26.6" so slightly more rotation on #2 cam.

I'm experiencing the exact same thing as OP except mine is a 2014 CS30 #2 cam and at 26" DL

On order are my new set up parts for my CS30... 60# limbs and #1 cam as 25.5"


----------



## WT-assasin (Nov 27, 2012)

Mr. RoC said:


> OP stated that Faktor DL was 26.6" so slightly more rotation on #2 cam.
> 
> I'm experiencing the exact same thing as OP except mine is a 2014 CS30 #2 cam and at 26" DL
> 
> On order are my new set up parts for my CS30... 60# limbs and #1 cam as 25.5"


Please let me know how that turns out


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

I had same problem. I got a 2014 CST 26.5. It has a decent valley. Got some 26 mod. And bam No Valley


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Mr. RoC said:


> OP stated that Faktor DL was 26.6" so slightly more rotation on #2 cam.
> 
> I'm experiencing the exact same thing as OP except mine is a 2014 CS30 #2 cam and at 26" DL
> 
> On order are my new set up parts for my CS30... 60# limbs and #1 cam as 25.5"


Please keep us posted. Once you get your parts and get it all set up let us know your thoughts and how it feels.

I am a 25DL, but went with a 25 1/2 mods (trying to squeeze a 1/2 extra DL) on #1 cams on my CS30 last year. I had the same problem as the OP, there was NO valley
and at full draw the bow wanted to take off. I called Hoyt CS and they said to go with the 25 mods to correct. The bow is perfect for me now.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

Dropping from 65 to 60#... 1 - deflection changes and 2 - release shoulder and bow elbow can't handle 65# any more.

Parts will take about a month....


----------



## flash16 (Jan 13, 2015)

bowup,
i might have misread this, but you had a #1 cam at 25 1/2"-- with no valley, Hoyt told you to put the 25" mod in and it fixed the problem??
Seems like the #1 cam would get almost full rotation at 25 1/2, with 26" being fully rotated on a #1. Why would putting a "shorter" module (25), help with valley ??
I'm just trying to learn because I am in a similar situation and will have to buy a bow that will be at the end of the #1 cam or the beginning of the # 2 cam. My draw is gonna be 26-26 1/2. I really want to order it right the first time.


----------



## crabbyt (Oct 5, 2013)

no valley on a charger either it just want to takeoff #3 cam c mod


----------



## dartonpro4000 (Oct 12, 2010)

Have measured the DL on a draw board to double check it?


----------



## bass884 (Aug 9, 2008)

I fixed it for ya!


----------



## WT-assasin (Nov 27, 2012)

bass884 said:


> I fixed it for ya!


Yep, Thanks brother!!!


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

So what was the fix??


----------



## dartonpro4000 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes exactly what was the fix?


----------



## CarbonIcon22 (Jan 20, 2015)

Mr. RoC said:


> Should have went with the #1 cam at 25.5" DL so you get full rotation of the cam and then tweak the cable and string to increase DL just a bit. With the #2 cam at 26" you're at the VERY beginning of its rotation.
> 
> Then again I could be wrong and the cams aren't sync'ed...


That makes no sense whatsoever. Why decrease draw length just to get full rotation? He should have the corect draw length no matter what.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

bow up said:


> Please keep us posted. Once you get your parts and get it all set up let us know your thoughts and how it feels.
> 
> I am a 25DL, but went with a 25 1/2 mods (trying to squeeze a 1/2 extra DL) on #1 cams on my CS30 last year. I had the same problem as the OP, there was NO valley
> and at full draw the bow wanted to take off. I called Hoyt CS and they said to go with the 25 mods to correct. The bow is perfect for me now.


It was asked....

My parts arrived a couple of weeks ago and slowly put it together. Parts I ordered #1 cam in the E slot (25.5"), 60# limb Deflection 90H, string and cables. The only thing I didn't order and I don't feel it's that important where the Shock Rods... They are just touching the limbs but I don't think it'll be that much more louder due to limb vibration.

Everything is to spec... BH, ATA, DL and DW according to my digital fish scale is at 60.4lb's. I lowered the DW to 56#, two full rotation on each limb bolts. 57# is comfortable and manageable for me but going to stick to 56# so I can easily make full draw in late Dec and fully bundled up and harnessed in a treestand. I'm not going to repeat 2014 season again. Buck - 1, Me - 0

For me... there is definitely a noticeable difference in drawing the bow, valley, and controlled let off. First, #2 cam is not as aggressive in the initial draw... #1 cam is slightly aggressive. Second, definitely a noticeable valley *AND* I can now control the left off. I can creep tune if I want to now. With the #2 cam it would just "let go"... I found it hard to creep tune with the #2 cam at 26" DL. Third... the #1 cam at 25.5" DL "feels" much better overall than #2 cam at 26" DL for me. I'll have to take some pictures of my form once I've complete my bow set up.

Now the question I'm asking myself... sell or keep the other limbs and cams.


----------

